# well thanks to u all and a few club members loft is almost done



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=663


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Wow, What a super set up. Good luck with the new loft. It really looks great!


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

That's amazing - congratulations on so much work and skill!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great set up and landing board. Bet your birds will speed to get home!


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks to all you !





TerriB said:


> Great set up and landing board. Bet your birds will speed to get home!


lol if i can get them to come home.. its been a bad two weeks.. two more didnot come home and one went to a members loft....
ant


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

2 more came home tuesday


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That's good news. It can take a while for the new place to feel like home to them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG! that is a super dooper pigeon home! great example to attention to the details, your pigeons are very lucky to have you as their keeper.


----------

